# West Bay Action!



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Had to get out yesterday with this great weather. Managed a good box of trout to 19". We were mainly "hopping" plastics on the bottom with the soft bite hitting on the drop and we also got a few on mirror lure. Water temperature was around 52 degrees or so.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice bag buddy thanks for showing


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

WTG!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice mess of fish 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great box of fish.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Solid catch. I'll hit it tomorrow, was too busy this afternoon to sneak out. Hopefully I can get into them like y'all did.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice haul. Thanks for sharing.

Do any of you Houston-area guys ever fish in the daytime?


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> Nice haul. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Do any of you Houston-area guys ever fish in the daytime?


We're too close to East Texas... used to huntin' deer with the old "one-eyed Beagle"... Just natural to hunt trout the same way...  :doowapsta


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> Nice haul. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Do any of you Houston-area guys ever fish in the daytime?


We leave for work before daylight and don't get home until after dark, night time is the only time we get to fish, at least until the time changes back.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> We leave for work before daylight and don't get home until after dark, night time is the only time we get to fish, at least until the time changes back.


Oh, I know that. The real sickos (myself included) fish whenever we can. I was just calling attention to some of the great nighttime catches I've seen lately. But I kind of have a hunch that if you had the day off work, you'd fish all day for redfish, and then be out there at night catching those same trout. The things that make someone a good fisherman also make them a suitable case for treatment.


----------



## sammywtkns (Oct 2, 2017)

Great catch!!


----------

